# ECM Records' catalogue now available on Spotify!



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm so excited about this, seriously. As the press release on their website states, ECM Records has decided to enter the world of streaming and their full catalogue is now available on various streaming platforms, including Spotify.

For me this means that I can _finally_ access a lot of András Schiff's recordings, including the complete Beethoven piano sonatas and a new recording of the full _Wohltempiertes Klavier_. Gidon Kremer has recorded a lot on that label as well...


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

And Tidal (among others).

Keith Jarrett too.

Schiff's WTC on ECM is great.


----------



## gustavdimitri (Nov 7, 2017)

Good news indeed!! 

_14.11.2017 _*Press Release: ECM and Streaming*

_ Over the past week we have begun the process of entering the world of streaming, and from November 17th, the full ECM catalogue will be available to subscribers to services including *Apple Music, Amazon, Spotify, Deezer, Tidal and Qobuz. *This simultaneous launch across the platforms - facilitated by a new digital distribution agreement with Universal Music - invites listeners to explore the wide range of music recorded by our artists in the course of nearly five decades of independent production.

Although ECM's preferred mediums remain the CD and LP, the first priority is that the music should be heard. The physical catalogue and the original authorship are the crucial references for us: the complete ECM album with its artistic signature, best possible sound quality, sequence and dramaturgy intact, telling its story from beginning to end.

In recent years, ECM and the musicians have had to face unauthorized streaming of recordings via video sharing websites, plus piracy, bootlegs, and a proliferation of illegal download sites. It was important to make the catalogue accessible within a framework where copyrights are respected.

ECM Press Office
Munich, November 14, 2017 _


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Even recent releases are there now. Great news.


----------

